

Ask HN:Harvard Business Review Case studies worth reading - sriramk

I just subscribed to HBR and in generaly, looking through the treasure trove of case studies and articles on HBR (recent discovery for me :( ).<p>Are there any case studies/compilations that you folks would particularly recommend? Startup/product related would be nice but just anything interesting/insightful would be good
======
Caligula
Four I read recently that I recommend:

Darwin and the demon: innovating within established businesses. 82(7/8).
86-92.

Blue Ocean Strategy. October. 76-84.

Take command of your growth.April. 127-133.

Growth outside the core. December. 66- 73.

